# 2010 National Am Summary List



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

_*61 NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker ( Buster ) WINNER!!!!!!*_

*THE FINALISTS ARE...*


3--FC-AFC Rebel Ridges Whistlin' Dixie, Owners Madelyn Yelton & Jeff Lyons, Handler Madelyn Yelton
9--FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me, Owners John & Mary Stracka, Handler John Stracka
37--FC-AFC TNT's Det-A-Nator, Owners Jeffrey Schuett & Lydia Fekula, Handler Jeff Schuett
46--FC-AFC Wild Chase for Blue, Owner Tommy Parrish, Handler Tommy Parrish
49--FC-AFC Land Ahoy, Owner Gary Zellner, Handler Gary Zellner
58--FC-AFC Fat City Pacer, Owner DeWitt Boice, Handler DeWitt Boice
71--FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II, Owner Mark Rosenblum, Handler Mark Rosenblum
81--FC-AFC Dixie City Jam II, Owner William Goldstein, Handler Bill Goldstein
89--FC-AFC Volwood's Angel, Owners Jack & Florence Vollstedt, HandlerJack Vollstedt
96--FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus, Owners Jane Paul & Robert Hayden, Handler Bob Hayden
99--FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute, Owners Michael & Lynn Moore, Handler Michael Moore
111. FC-AFC Iron Lines Honcha, Owners Arnold & Linda Erwin, Handler Arnie Erwin





Check out The Retriever News' official coverage of the 2010 National Amateur:
The Retriever News 2010 NARC Report by Tina Ebner
The Retriever News 2010 NARC Blog by Vickie Lamb

1st/2nd series: A double with retired and blind. Dog 67 started the first series.
Scratches: 41, 56
Handles: 67, 108, 110, 112, 9, 16, 17, 24, 26, 44, 65, 66
Pick Ups: 93, 100, 55
Dogs Dropped in 1st/2nd: 24, 26, 55, 82, 93, 100, 110

3rd series: Water triple. 103 dogs remain. Dog 95 starts.
Handles: 97, 101, 103, 107, 108, 111, 1, 4, 12, 16, 19, 21, 36, 44, 47, 48, 51, 74, 75, 84, 87, 90
Double Handles: 65
Pick Ups: 11, 42, 62, 72, 73
Dogs dropped in 3rd: 7, 10, 11, 16, 33, 36, 42, 44, 52, 62, 65, 67, 72, 73, 84, 97, 108

4th series: Water blind. 86 dogs remain. Dog 12 starts.
Pick Ups: 21, 29, 98, 4
Dogs dropped in 4th: 1, 2, 4, 17, 21, 29, 30, 48, 51, 53, 74, 90, 94, 98, 101, 107

5th series: Land/Water quad. 70 dogs remain. Dog 39 starts.
Handles: 40, 43, 45, 50, 57, 59, 64, 69, 76, 77, 80, 85, 103, 105, 106, 18, 19, 22, 25, 38
Double Handles: 54
Pick Ups: 63, 78, 88, 91, 92, 109, 12, 14, 15, 28, 32
Dogs Dropped in 5th: 12, 14, 15, 19, 25, 28, 31, 32, 40, 43, 47, 54, 59, 63, 64, 66, 78, 80, 85, 86, 88, 91, 92, 103, 104, 109

6th Series: Land Blind. 44 dogs remain. Dog 76 starts.
Pick Ups: None.
Dogs Dropped in 6th: 8, 13

7th Series: Water Blind. 42 dogs remain. Dog 89 starts.
Pick Ups: 39, 76, 87
Dogs Dropped: 6, 20, 22, 35, 38, 39, 50, 57, 75, 76, 87, 105

8th Series: Land Quad. 30 dogs remain. Dog 111 starts.
Handles: 5, 18 (2nd Handle), 23, 27, 34, 68, 95
Double Handle: 69
Pick Ups: 112
Dogs Dropped: 5, 18, 27, 34, 60, 69, 102, 112

9th Series: Land/Water Triple. 22 dogs remain. Dog 46 starts.
Handles: 46, 49, 58, 70, 71, 77, 81, 83, 99, 106
Double Handle: 68
Pick Ups: 79

10th Series: Water Quad with Three Flyers 13 dogs remain. Dog #96 starts.
Handles: 3, 49, 58, 68, 70, 71, 77, 79, 81, 95, 99
Pick Ups: 23, 45, 83, 106
Dogs dropped: 68, 70, 77, 79, 95

1 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom) - H3, D4
2 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah (Miah) - D4
3 FC-AFC Rebel Ridges Whistlin' Dixie (Dixie) H9, DH10
4 FC-AFC Miles' Hank The Duck Dog (Hank) - H3, D4
5 FC Howln Duck's Black Cadillac (Caddy) - H8, D8
6 AFC Trumarc's Whistling Bird (Birdy) - D7
7 AFC Tiger's Mischief Rebel (Tiger) - D3
8 Tenspot (Spot) - D6
9 FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me (Mercy) - H1, DH10
10 FC Jazztime Empty Wallet (Cash) - D3
11 AFC Twinbranch Pilgrim's Pride (Pride) - PU3
12 NAFC-FC Hawkeye's Coast Guard (Cutter) - H3, PU5
13 AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit (Blue) - D6
14 AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH (Dash) - PU5
15 FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade ( Grady ) - PU5
16 Bro's Counterfeit Folly ( Jester ) - H1, H3, D3
17 FC Taylorlab Calumet's Big Blue ( Blue ) - H1, D4
18 AFC Kimber VIII ( Kimber ) - H5, H8, D8
19 FC-AFC Wood River's Franchise ( Shaq ) - H3, H5, D5
20 AFC WRS Bugs Black Mist ( Misty ) - D7
21 AFC Raymarc's National Aspirations ( Nash ) - H3, PU4
22 FC-AFC Jazztime Hanging Chad ( Chad ) - H5, D7
23 FC-AFC Just Add Water II ( Chevy ) - H 8 PU9
24 Citori's No Holds Barred ( Free ) - H1, D2
25 FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent ( Tia ) - H5, D5
26 AFC Whisp Of Carbon ( Smoke ) - H1, D2
27 Sureshot's TKO ( Tyson ) - H8, D8
28 FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel ( Ethel ) - PU5


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

29 FC-AFC Otter Creek's TLK of the TWN ( Buzz ) - PU4
30 FC-AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby ( Ruby ) - D4
31 AFC Dominator's High Spade ( Ace ) - D5
32 AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko ( Chance ) - PU5
33 FC-AFC Marauders Aviator ( Pilot ) - D3
34 FC-AFC Eva-Ethyl Proby-Weber ( Eva ) - H8, D8
35 Watermark's Shadow Dancer ( Dancer ) - D7
36 AFC Tippecanoes Riverwalk Grunt ( Ben ) - H3, D3
37 FC-AFC TNT's Det-A-Nator ( Nate ) H10
38 FC-AFC Tartan Prime Time ( Prime ) - H5, D7
39 FC Way-Da-Go Call Of The Wild ( Drake ) - PU7
40 Sara's Blue Streak ( Blue ) - H5, D5
41 Star Spangled Girl II MH ( Banner ) - Scratch
42 FC Candlewood's Rammin Catcher ( Catcher ) -PU3
43 FC-AFC Sandhills Game Over ( Check ) - H5, D5
44 AFC Black Magic's Woody Too ( Woody ) - H1, H3, D3
45 Hoot N Holler ( Hoot ) - H5 PU9
46 FC-AFC Wild Chase for Blue ( Chase ) - H9, DH10
47 FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter ( Skeeter ) - H3, D5
48 AFC Shadowpines Chabasco ( Storm ) - H3, D4
49 FC-AFC Land Ahoy ( Pirate ) - H9, DH10
50 Hilltop's High Society ( Gracie ) - H5, D7
51 FC-AFC Landover's Right On Target ( Aero ) - H3, D4
52 FC-AFC Northern Dancer II ( Dancer ) - D3
53 Longshot Striker ( Striker ) - D4
54 FC-AFC Robb's Mia Hambone ( Mia ) - DH5, D5
55 FC-AFC CJ's Mister T ( Tiger ) - PU1
56 FC Delpond's Pink Champagne ( Fizz ) - Scratch


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

57 FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator ( Bull ) - H5, D7
58 FC-AFC Fat City Pacer ( Pacer ) - H9, DH10
59 AFC Calumet's Mein Soupster ( J. R. ) - H5, D5
60 FC-AFC Coolwaters Hurricane Alley ( Alley ) - D8
_*61 FC-AFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker ( Buster ) WINNER!!!!!!*_
62 Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble ( Ali ) - PU3
63 FC-AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH ( Bunny ) - PU5
64 DC AFC Genny's Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back MH(Yakity) - H5, D5
65 Q-P's Wiretap ( Bug ) - H1, DH3, D3
66 FC-AFC Talkeetna River Teak MH ( Teak ) - H1, D5
67 FC-AFC Hanna's Eye Of The Tiger ( Pride ) - H1, D3
68 FC-AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator ( Mootsie ) - H8, DH9, D9
69 AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH ( Roux ) - H5, DH8, D8
70 FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom ( Zoom ) - H9, D9
71 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II ( Norman ) - H9, DH10
72 Lucky If He Makes It ( Lucky ) - PU3
73 FC Volwood's Big Ol' Rex ( Rex ) - PU3
74 FC-AFC Bayou Bays Bodago ( **** ) - H3, D4
75 FC-AFC Wildwings Girl's Best Friend ( Diamond ) - H3, D7
76 AFC Tequilla's Hot Tamale ( Mollie ) - H5, PU7
77 FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory ( Rough ) - H5, H9, D9
78 AFC Glen Lake Black Kirsty MH ( Lark ) - PU5
79 FC-AFC Freeridin Vampire Slayer ( Buffy ) - PU9
80 AFC Contrails Bird Strike MH ( Talla ) - H5, D5
81 FC-AFC Dixie City Jam II ( Streak ) - H9, DH10 *? 
82 AFC Haney Hill Trapper ( Trapper ) - D2
83 FC-AFC Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck MH (Jinx) - PU9
84 AFC Citori's Vista 40th Pres ( Reagan ) - H3, D3


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

85 Dreamer's Diamond Solitaire ( Diamond ) - H5, D5
86 Foxfires Lakoda Warrior ( Kody ) - D5
87 FC-AFC Pure Labs Skys The Limit ( Zeus ) - H3, PU7
88 FC-AFC Lacy's Lucky Ladd ( Ladd ) - PU5
89 FC-AFC Volwood's Angel ( Angel )
90 Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee ( Jacki ) - H3, D4
91 AFC Freeridin Maserati ( Mozzie ) - PU5
92 Un Petit Peu Canaille ( Canaille ) - PU5
93 Valley Home No Fear ( Racer ) - PU1
94 AFC World Famous Rosa Barks ( Rosa ) - D4
95 Buck N Hi Buttons ( Buttons ) - H8, H9, D9
96 FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus ( Bo )
97 Waquoit Bay's Lone Arranger ( Viggi ) - H3, D3
98 Chances R On The Road Again ( Gypsy ) - PU4
99 FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute ( Brook ) - H9, H10
100 AFC Go Margo ( Margo ) - PU1
101 AFC Savvy Sailor ( Sailor ) - H3, D4
102 AFC Suncrest Wild Oats ( Oatie ) - D8
103 FC-AFC Wine Glass Lucky Strike ( Lucky ) - H3, H5, D5
104 AFC Rockliffs Dakota Wrangler ( Wrangler ) - D5
105 FC-AFC Trumarc's L'il Ms Pogo ( Pogo ) - H5, D7
106 NFC-AFC Candlewood's Something Royal ( Windy ) - H5, H9, PU9
107 AFC Dotty's Cruisen Mach-Three ( Razor ) - H3, D4
108 AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo ( Boo ) - H1, H3, D3
109 FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire ( Jerry Lee ) - PU5
110 FC-AFC Lake Country Sunshine ( Sunny ) - H1, D2
111 FC-AFC Iron Lines Honcha ( Missy ) - H3, H10
112 FC-AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levee ( Chevy ) - H1, PU8


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to the dogs qualified but not entered:


FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek
Aksarben’s Prince
FC-AFC Badger State Ram Kicker
NAFC-FC Barton Creek’s O Mustad (Deceased)
Big River Dakota IV
AFC Candlewoods Brother Aaron
FC-AFC Castlebay’s Night Robber
Chena River Arctic Char
Credit Rivers Uncle Plug
FC-AFC Cropper’s Hit & Run
FC-AFC Deep Water Colonial Sunfire
Deepwater Ripley Believeitor
DW’s Short Stack (Deceased)
FC-AFC Fishtrap Heidi
Fraser’s Chisum
NAFC-FC Good Idea’s Whoa Nellie (Deceased)
AFC Gray’s Creek Skeeter Boo
FC-AFC Hardscrabble’s Storm Warning
FC-AFC Hiwood Jaguar MH
FC-AFC Hunting Hills Coriander
AFC Jet black Bustin thru The Bush MH
FC-CNAFC-CFC L and L Black Tie Affair 
FC-AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues
Linda's Raizin Cain
FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog
CNFC-CAFC Oakridgertvr Going All The Way
Ooo La La French Lady
AFC Pattons Blazen Abby MH
FC Premier's Riptide
FC-AFC Rubie Begonia
FC-AFC Shadow Warrioe VII
AFC Skywatch Maverick
Smackwater's Star Catcher
AFC Ten Bears Prime Time
Ten Bears Road Trip
FC-AFC Texanna Yellow Gold MH
AFC Whitewater Plourdes
FC-AFC Windy City's Secret Signal
AFC Windy City's Springtime
AFC Yellowjacket's Black Diamond


----------

